# At my store associates in all departments, make $15 regardless of length of employment.



## Woodberry (Feb 18, 2021)

At my store associates in all departments, make $15 regardless of length of employment.  A few older employees who may have been above $15 prior, will not have their pay decreased, but like the rest of us they will not continue to have a % increase based on performance. 

We were told last year and again this year at annual review, that we DID receive a raise to $15.  Great!   I earn the same as the minor just beginning.  Although this is certainly better than making LESS as we did 3 years ago . . . .
My review was EXCELLENT with all comments for team spirit, covering various functions that I'm trained for, etc. - above and beyond - yet base pay after 4 years.     

Is this the Target Pay Policy?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 18, 2021)

The 15$ is because they raised the minimum wage. So if you’ve been with target for let’s say 10 years and started at 6$ every year you got and excellent review( if the raise with excellent review stayed 1$)  you would be around 16$ an hour but if you got hired at target last year starting with minimum wage at 15 $ and probably be hired with 16 $ for inbound for example with shift differential. With every review you will get a % pay increase even if you get a 1 and get a 5cents increase .


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 18, 2021)

I think whoever said people wont get % increases based on performance was wrong


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 18, 2021)

Won't review increases now actually be legit and not wiped out by an across the board increase?


----------



## MrT (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes it has happened for a few years.  Most people got caught up to base pay when we went to 15 or are not much higher.  They always raised the minimum after the reviews because it saves them money.  This year there is no planned increase that im aware of so your raise will be what you get.  Just realize with the minimums moving up you were actually getting a bigger raise every year then you will get now most likely.


----------



## CIHYFS (Feb 18, 2021)

With the raising base pay after raises the last 3 to 4 years, the way most people have been encouraged to work is to just do enough to not get fired because good performance hasn't mattered.  Base pay here after 8 years, even with earning the highest review score once in the last couple years.

Experience does not matter to Target.  My team is being threatened with being replaced because they can't push 60 unsorted cases per hour and SD thinks new TM's can do it.......


----------



## Bufferine (Feb 19, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Won't review increases now actually be legit and not wiped out by an across the board increase?


They can pay you whatever they want. A guest took a huge crap all over the men’s room. Like 3 places. It was early and everyone was on the truck so it was SD who was up to clean it. The CA said I guess I’ll clean it. SD said you got yourself $1 raise. It was in last weeks check.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 19, 2021)

That wasn't a guest,  that was a less-than-animal disgusting pig.  The corporate robots have to stop using that absurd term "guest."


----------

